# What would you like to see in the next AC?



## Manaberry (Feb 18, 2015)

With the next Animal Crossing game comes new ideas, changes, and the same old beloved things as well. What are some improvements, ideas, furniture, clothes, villagers, etc you'd like to see in the next Animal Crossing?

Personally, I'd love to be able to place villager houses where you want, so my flowers could finally be safe..  I'd also like for your tools to not take up inventory space, and instead have their own separate thing. I find myself running out of bag space so much x_x

What would you guys like to see?


----------



## Bowie (Feb 18, 2015)

The ability to grow vegetables is something I'd be very fond of.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 18, 2015)

Female lions, better animal AI, and more.


----------



## lifeofalez (Feb 18, 2015)

for it to be on the new 3ds!


----------



## MayorErin (Feb 18, 2015)

more storage options; i fill up my bag and my lockers/dressers very quickly. i also agree with being allowed to pick where a villager moves in. different skin complexions would be great for our mayors as well. more deer villagers, a new species. bats would be very cute!


----------



## Candy83 (Feb 18, 2015)

*Suggested Improvements*

I would like to see a continuation of the mayoral concept in the next "Animal Crossing."

_Some suggestions for improvements:_


*Zoning Control:* We should be able to establish this for incoming villagers. This would be a benefit to not limiting myself to three active humans. The way it has been in "New Leaf," I have reserved a fourth human slot just for the sake of plot re-setting incoming villagers. To have zoning under control, I would envision setting up an "Ordinance" which specifies the location options in one's town for incoming villagers. This would help with the overall flow of one's town. It would also get one back to maximizing all four humans…without worrying over an incoming villager's [random] choice of location.

*Storage Space:* This is needed not only for game items but also for path designs. The people behind the scenes have to have done their research to understand how consumers have handled playing "Animal Crossing: New Leaf." What we have now is not sufficient.

*Better Design Options:* I would like better design tools for original creations. This is for creating not only paths but also clothing and umbrellas. If one is not an artist, as is the case with me, what's currently available is woefully stiff and limiting. This is one area in need of improvement.

*Human Diversity:* We need more options for our human game faces in playing "Animal Crossing."

*Introduce Additional Fruit:* I would like a sixth choice for a town's native fruit. And it may be a good idea to have another beach fruit for our availablity.

*Speedier Public Works Projects:* I would like for "Animal Crossing" to find a better way for us to access Public Works Projects. The game specializes in day-to-day game-play, yes, but some of this is beyond ridiculous. A lot of players handle their towns with care. They want faster development.

*More Public Works Projects:* We need more Public Works Projects. We need some more modern-day choices. And we need the restrictions lifted; we shouldn't be limited as we have been in "Animal Crossing: New Leaf."

*Return the ABD Card:* Prior to "New Leaf," it was "City Folk" which I played in the "Animal Crossing" series. We need to have the ABD [ATM] card restored. This is especially the case with agreements made between players which involve more bells than a human player can carry at a given time. I think villager trades, involving bells, would be handled more easily.


----------



## Manaberry (Feb 18, 2015)

I love all these suggestions!
Something else I'd like would be more villager personalities too, and maybe they could introduce more terrain options for your town? Like say you wanted to live in a tropical town with all palm trees and such. It'd be neat!


----------



## MayorErin (Feb 18, 2015)

that terrain idea is pretty cool! i'd love to have a polar town aha. tutu, peguins, erik, whitney.. oh boy.


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 18, 2015)

I think they should bring back the Dump, Recycling Bin, and NES games from the original.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 18, 2015)

I'd like the design of the houses from Wild World to return.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lifeofalez said:


> for it to be on the new 3ds!



No. If they were going to do something with the New 3DS, it would have to be an update to New Leaf that would enhance graphics, decrease load times in game, etc. for the hardware.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2015)

Also, I'd like Amiibo support. Bringing certain villagers back is OK too.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 19, 2015)

Being able to have more villagers. 15 would be great (I wouldnt complain if it were 20, though)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2015)

Also, CDi and 90's supercade gag fortunes.


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (Feb 19, 2015)

I want to be able to have a treehouse as my mayors house!!


----------



## Ashuro (Feb 19, 2015)

More random conversations for the villagers.
They're too much limited and repeat the same sentences over and over again.


----------



## Mizu (Feb 19, 2015)

-Additional animal species and new personalities
-More shops, shops that sell specific pieces of furniture (chairs, tables, beds etc)
-New customization for characters (Gloves anyone? Perhaps a scarf?)
-New bugs, fishes and fossils to add to museum
-New fruits, Kiwis, Strawberries?
-# of villagers expanded from 10 to 12-15.
-Make additional houses (for the heck of it, why not. Beach house? Awesome)
-Food. Just somehow incorporate food without forcing us to deal with a hunger bar or something like that. Fun foods to eat.
-A pogo stick, so I can hop around rather then run around and trample my grass to death. Speaking of grass..
-Grass does not deteriorate, please. Or put roads/paths into Public Works (at a cheap price per block)
The one thing I want most:

-----------The ability to generate a town from scratch and not have to soft reset for a town you'll like. Let me break it down:
-Choice of which side the beach is on (left+bottom or right+bottom)
-Choice of what fruit you start with (With additional new fruits)
-Choice of how the river goes through your town
-Choice of elevation (ACNL where we live above the beach ground, ACWW where we live on the same level as the beach)
-Town Gate can now be on the Left, Top or Right side of your town depending on placement
-River can now generate vertically and not just horizontally


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes, I'd love a treehouse.


----------



## Marisska (Feb 20, 2015)

It's a hard question (I'd like tooo many things, that are maybe more likely in a wii/wii version  than in a console version):

- I'd like a larger town. Far larger. Like the gamecube version, for example, but without the acre system (yuck!). Maybe a town, a shopping area and a countryside area, using the train to travel between them. Or maybe a car or bike your character can use. That'd be soo cool! Also with customization options!
- More villager types, with the possibility to include other human people as villagers (like in The Sims), but not all of them. Otherwise it'd be a bit boring. I would add the following animal villager types: pangolins, hedgehogs, raccoons (hehe), dinosaurs, insects (specially butterflies, ladybugs and bees), platypus,.... I'd also add the chance to have extinct species as villagers, that'd be very educative and cool at the same time. For example : some birds, dodos (ooh, that'd be soo coool!).
- More customization options. I'd like to be able to customize skin color, add tattoos, birth marks, etc. Also, a higher number of furniture sets that are possible to customize. More ores.
- More locker space. If you have, let's say, 3 or 4 sets of drawers, then you should have 3 or 4 different areas to place different stuff, and not a shared one!! 
- No grass erosion. Possibility to choose a specific grass pattern, or what's more, to design your own grass pattern!
- Longer cherry blossom trees season. I feel it's way too short.... 
- More public work projects. Also, when choosing their placement, being able to pick a specific point without Isabelle complaining about space!
- As for villager personalities, I'd make them more real, and the dialogues less repetitive. More like in Wild World, for instance. Crankies would be real crankies, lazies would be lazies and so on.
- Villagers being able to dig holes, fish, catch bugs and more importantly, being able to gather their own fruit!


----------



## Candy83 (Feb 20, 2015)

*Species*

There are 333 villagers in "Animal Crossing: New Leaf." (I have all their pictures on display in my town ACNLpics.)

The villagers' birthdays are all on separate dates.

If "Animal Crossing" were to expand on what we have with "New Leaf," the people behind the scenes would be restricted in the numbers. Perhaps they would want to cap it at, say, 345.

The additions may need to come from the species with few in their numbers. For example, there are only three cows: Naomi, Patty, and Tipper. I think more cows are needed. On the other hand, there are a whopping 22 cats. I don't see any need for more cats. And in the in-between category, I think the dogs are not an impressive lot when taken as a whole. (They seem to lack diversity. My personal favorites are Biskit and Lucky. And there are 14 dogs.) 

I don't necessarily think more species are in order. But, if there were to be one more, I would ask for no more than one.


----------



## boujee (Feb 20, 2015)

More  tree variations
I would like some bonsai trees, perhaps even some weeping trees!
Maybe more things to do, things that will keeping me coming back to animal crossing rather than getting bored of the game from time to time.


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Zenith said:


> More  tree variations
> I would like some bonsai trees, perhaps even some weeping trees!
> Maybe more things to do, things that will keeping me coming back to animal crossing rather than getting bored of the game from time to time.



Weeping Willows would be awesome!!


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Feb 20, 2015)

*Skin colour option
*_Skin colour option_
**SKIN COLOUR OPTION*
*Ability to choose pronouns or add nonbinarys,or simply remove gender.
*Remove Kappn'
*One of those Wild World 'episodes' with Phyllis
*More mailbox space
*Switch Gracie and Saharas genders to male
*More pattern space
*Bamboo is more controllable
*More layout diversity(i.e islands,waterfalls from the top, different beaches,rocks in the waterfalls and ramps)
*A subplot surrounding a human moving in


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 20, 2015)

I would honestly love to see the next AC installment in complete HD graphics, but that would likely mean it would be on Wii U (I prefer handheld games) ^^;

Also, variety never hurts.  Complete character customization from the start would really make the series fresh, and new features added onto the position of being mayor would be nice.


----------



## Raviuchiha (Feb 20, 2015)

A locker in retail would be AMAZING


----------



## Caius (Feb 21, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?254264-Expectations-Predictions-for-new-Animal-Crossing


----------

